# What pumilio morph is this?



## tigerpistolshrimps (Feb 4, 2020)

I found this image on a dart frog database site and I'm not sure exactly what morph it is. My best guess is a solarte? It looks a bit too dark though, most solartes I've seen have been a lighter red with a bit of an orange tint. Does anyone know?


----------

